# 1998 dodge ram quad cab 2500



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I may be buying a 1998 dodge ram 2500 quad cab 4x4 this weekend.I currently have a 8 foot fisher plow on my 1990 f250.Would it be expensive to switch the fisher from the ford to the dodge?I know it would need a new frame.The actual blade is in great condition and i would hate to have to buy a whole new setup.Also would the suspention be ok on the dodge with a 8 foot plow?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Is it an older style,or a newer MM or MM2 ?.

Not sure if they make the older style push plates for the newer trucks.

The electrical should be fine,as the headlamp systems are the same.

The suspension will be fine if you have the plow prep with the heavier springs.Get the spring code off the front springs (on a little tag on each spring) to see what you have.A set of Timbrens will help too.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Its a older style frame but would like to switch to a mm if possible.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I don't think they make the necessary mounts to put that plow on you truck,and I don't think the older style blade can be converted to a minute mount.

Might be better off the sell the blade you have and invest that towards a new one.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

If its the conventional mount then sell it and get your self the mm or the mm2. it just seems smarter that way and i dont think you can get the mountings for that truck from a conventional mount fisher.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

Isn't the Ram going to need a different lighting harness over the Ford? I thought some of them required actually splicing into the front turn signals versus others not needing that? Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

They both use a positive switched,single high\low beam 9004 type bulb,so the headlights are no problem.

The park\turn signals may have to be spliced anyways.

I still don't think that plow will fit on a 2nd gen Ram.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks for the info.This would be my main plow truck so its usefull info.My current main plow was a 90 ford f250 just found out the tranny is shot and because its the one with overdrive its costing an arm and a leg.Machanic suggested maybe its just time to retire it and look new so thats where the dodge comes into play.


----------

